# ERA D10/D14



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with the Era D10s or D14s? We are moving soon and I am forced to sell my LS6s and PB13 since we're going from house to apartment. I love the D4s so I was considering the D10/14 as a potential replacement.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've heard the ERA D10 and for around that price I liked the Magnepan 1.7. For the cost of the D14 I would probably go with Vandersteen 2Ce Signature IIs. Both may be a little taller and wider than the ERAs but they are lighter. But as always go with your ears.


----------



## Cp5921 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have the d14 in cherry. Theyre absolutely beautiful. The Era engineer on another page mentioned that the 14s were designed to be used further away from the wall where as the 10 bass is tuned down a bit and meant to be closer. This is very true in my room. I brought the 14 out a bit and it was amazing. I am maybe a bit biased because the d5 and d4 are my favorite speakers of all time (price considered). I love the 14 but I also found they benefitted more than my prior nhts from a better amp.
Overall great but more finicky than the d4 or d5.


----------



## violethughes (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you very much for your reply !! It is very valuable.


----------

